# Collinite.....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought I would just pop in quickly and mention we have now added Collinite to the Line up of products at Clean and Shiny 

We have had soooooooooo many people ask us for it that it was just rude not too  

See ya later peeps :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Johnny.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Colin who?


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

is he a footballer?


----------

